# Ibook g4 - écran noir en sortant de veille



## cinto (16 Décembre 2003)

bonjour tout le monde,

heureux possesseur d'un Ibook depuis quelques heures - après 30 jours d'attente ( qui dit mieux? ) et déjà une première frayeur:

après avoir installé avec succès - sisi - le systême, j'ai chargé la batterie au max et j'ai débranché l'alim secteur pour lui faire faire un cycle complet jusqu'à la décharge.

j'ai un peu fait gouzi gouzi avec ma nouvelle panther - sans rien importer dessus - puis l'aie mis en veille en fermant l'écran.

la petite loupiotte s'est mise à respirer - tout allait pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes.

quelques heures plus tard - 3 ou 4 - je décide de réveiller la bête en relevant l'écran.

alors qu'il est censé reprendre son activité ( cf manuel p.15 ) rien , l'écran reste noir, j'appuie sur une touche - rien - je tente le bouton on/off rien.

Je finis par rebrancher l'alim. après 2 ou 3 essais en appuyant sur le bouton on/off l'ibook redémarre comme si de rein n'était...

J'ai fait une recherche sur le forum et on y parle d'écran noir lié à des problèmes de fils reliant l'écran à la machine.

Mais sur une bécane neuve?

ùn problème de batterie - déjà?

je l'ai acheté à la fnac - j'ai envie de leur rapporter illico.

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## cinto (16 Décembre 2003)

je viens de refaire un test en le laissant en veille pendant 5 mn - pas de problème il s'est réveillé comme il se doit...

je vais le laisser toute la nuit en veille, on verra bien

sauf que ça me semble un bien mauvais début pour une machine destinée à devenir un compagnon inséparable et je redoute par dessus tout les affres du sav - d'autant plus qu'il ya les 2 semaines de la fnac où il suffit de le rapporter.

l'ibook est-il une machine capricieuse?


----------



## cinto (16 Décembre 2003)

en sortant de veille, l'ibook fait un bruit un peu "bizarre" - sans doute le disque, mais est il normal que ce bruit soit si fort - il me semble que c'est normalement plus soft - au moins sur mon pwmac.


----------



## Lupin sansei (16 Décembre 2003)

j'ai rencontre un phenomene similaire sur le ibook G3 900 de ma copine:  ca a du se produire 2 ou 3 fois en tout.

garder le doigt sur le bouton marche pendant queques secondes jusqu'a ce qu'il s'eteigne completement puis le rallumer.


----------



## cinto (16 Décembre 2003)

Lupin sansei a dit:
			
		

> garder le doigt sur le bouton marche pendant queques secondes jusqu'a ce qu'il s'eteigne completement puis le rallumer.



je crois que je vais aller faire un petit tour à la fnac et profiter de cette clause des 15 jours pour faire un échange standard...car outre ce problème d'écran noir au redémarrage, le bruit du disque me semble bien loin du "bzzzzzzzz" d'un disque qui redémarre.

as-tu noté un bruit particulier quand le ibook de ta copine sort de veille?


----------



## ed71 (16 Décembre 2003)

Salut, ca doit etre normal ton bruit au demarrage, c'est surement le slot-in, ca le fait sur mon PowerBook et sur le iBookG4 14 d'un ami


----------



## cinto (16 Décembre 2003)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, ca doit etre normal ton bruit au demarrage, c'est surement le slot-in, ca le fait sur mon PowerBook et sur le iBookG4 14 d'un ami



de toute manière avec ce problème d'écran...du coup je suis allé le changer à la Fnac - je fais l'install en priant pour qu'il ny'est pas de problème cette fois ci...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

Lupin sansei a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rencontre un phenomene similaire sur le ibook G3 900 de ma copine:  ca a du se produire 2 ou 3 fois en tout.
> 
> garder le doigt sur le bouton marche pendant queques secondes jusqu'a ce qu'il s'eteigne completement puis le rallumer.



Problème similaire avec un alubook du boulot, mais sans fermer l'écran. D'abord l'économiseur se lance, puis la mise en veille et paf obligé de l'éteindre avec le bouton d'alim pendant une pelleté de secondes. Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Problème similaire avec un alubook du boulot, mais sans fermer l'écran. D'abord l'économiseur se lance, puis la mise en veille et paf obligé de l'éteindre avec le bouton d'alim pendant une pelleté de secondes. Une idée ?



Ben moi prob de sorti de veille avec mon PB, mais c'est pas tout le temps

2 ou 3 réouvertures et c bon


----------



## zolive12 (24 Janvier 2005)

J'ai le meme pb sur mon ibook G4 de 4 mois, j'ai eu ce pb pour la premiere foie il y deux semaine, mais pas avant, depuis j'y est eu deroit Deux trois foie... il faut que je redemarre completement. Ca n'arrive que a la sortie d'une veille prolonger. Cela est il un pb de 10.3.7 ? car, ca ne metait pas arriver  avant la mise a jour... 
 
Olivier...


----------



## xpoulet (7 Février 2005)

La seule façon que j'ai trouvé à ce problème que je rencontre également (Ibook G4 12' acheté il y a moins de 1 mois) est de* brancher l'alimentation sur secteur et de presser une touche *(par exemple).
Et hop, pour ma part la mise en veille s'interrompt.


----------



## nvir (21 Février 2005)

xpoulet a dit:
			
		

> La seule façon que j'ai trouvé à ce problème que je rencontre également (Ibook G4 12' acheté il y a moins de 1 mois)est de* brancher l'alimentation sur secteur et de presser une touche *(par exemple).
> Et hop, pour ma part la mise en veille s'interrompt.


Cela ne suffit pas pour moi (iBook G4 900Mhz, Système X.3.? dernière mise à jour). La touche "Majuscule" s'allume quand on la presse, mais les autres touches ne réveille pas la machine. N'y aurait-il pas une combinaison de touche pour le réveiller sans l'éteindre ? Ce serait dommage de devoir relancer toutes les applications en cours...

Merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


----------



## lewax (25 Février 2005)

J'ai le même souci. Voila ma config:
PB 15" 1.5ghz - OSX.3.8 - disque externe FW et dual screen (en gros) ah oui, ca se produit avec et sans l'alim...

Tant que la lumière du loquet "respire", pas de soucis, il sort de veille sans problème. Par contre si la veille se prolonge (quelques heures), la lumière s'éteind et la, le PB a l'air de sortir de veille (itunes joue de la musique et en appuyant sur des touches ça fait des bips) mais les 2 écrans restent noir....

La solution que j'ai trouvé (enfin un ami) est de débrancher l'écran externe et la, ça reviens.

Je suis sur qu'il doit y avoir un moyen de récupérer l'écran avec un combinaison de touches mais laquelle????

HELP please...


----------

